# 2016 HSS1332ATD 1/10/17 Report: Champ on Super Slush



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

This is not trying to negate any new HSS user report of clogging. Just a report.

• HSS1332ATD cleared like a champ. Solid steady stream of watery snow blasting through chute.

• Temp: 39°F / 3.8°C

• Snow/Slush on drive: 6" fresh snow from yesterday, 3" fresh this morning, while snowing, temp raised up, then snow turned to solid rain, turned bottom 2" to pure slush – silver/gray.

• 10 – 12' wide x 450' main driveway, gravel/sand/grass median.

• Operator: Completely soaking wet. Water pouring off hood visor.

• Snowfall this winter: 107" (low season so far).


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Rough conditions. Nice account of a machine doing its job well.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

jrom said:


> • Snowfall this winter: 107" (low season so far).


Ha ha haha.... _Low Season so far_???? you're killing me here in Calgary. I'd love that....especially the wet stuff! We won't get that until March or April when the Chinook winds make 7" of snow into wet slush by 2 PM. 

If I remember, I'll post a pic of me with my Honda HSS724CT in March while I clear it all wearing Bermuda shorts right after the Chinook winds boost the temp to summer time weather in just a few hours.

(Apologies to all the Leonardo DiCaprio fans who seemed baffled by this "unprecedented" common phenomenon) in Alberta.


----------



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

Thanks Jrom - is this a modified HSDA1332ATD, or is it stock and just working to clear slush without problem!?


Been concerned about my new unit, since I haven't yet had the chance, but it's been trashed pretty well on these threads where slush is concerned. It's nice to hear a good report from one of the pillars here ....




jrom said:


> This is not trying to negate any new HSS user report of clogging. Just a report.
> 
> • HSDS1332ATD cleared like a champ. Solid steady stream of watery snow blasting through chute.
> 
> ...


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

For what it is worth, and not to diss the detailed and documented posts on the matter...I've seen no issue with my 2016 HSS724. Touch wood.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

CalgaryPT said:


> Ha ha haha.... _Low Season so far_???? you're killing me here in Calgary. I'd love that....especially the wet stuff! We won't get that until March or April when the Chinook winds make 7" of snow into wet slush by 2 PM.


We get to thank you guys for our snowfall levels...the infamous Alberta Clipper is constantly referenced by our weather forecasters here. 

Thanks for that CPT!


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Tomatillo said:


> Thanks Jrom - is this a modified HSDA1332ATD, or is it stock and just working to clear slush without problem!?
> Been concerned about my new unit, since I haven't yet had the chance, but it's been trashed pretty well on these threads where slush is concerned. It's nice to hear a good report from one of the pillars here ....


Hey Tom, straight stock. Not even a shot of spray anything into the chute. I do use Fluid Film where the chute gears meet the auger housing.

When I saw what was happening outside that day, I almost dreaded having to go into it with the 13. I knew the 8 would be fine, but I needed to go into the big nasty stuff to try. If it failed, I was willing to post an accurate report. Real happy it is positive.

Some day I'll get some photos or video shot, it's just that no one around to help. I usually clear snow when my wife is gone.

One thing I will try (when it gets warm enough) is a coating of wax inside the chute and auger – a number of guys have been posting this here – that sounds like a good idea to me. You may want to try that if you've got no snow yet (sorry to hear that).


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

What kind of wax would you use?


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

CalgaryPT said:


> What kind of wax would you use?


Some of the suggestions on this site have been:

- Any carnuba wax based....Meguiar's Gold Paste Wax, Meguiars Gold Class line
- Polymer waxes....Nu-finish
- Liquid polymer paint sealant
- Pledge spray
- Meguiar's NXT wax
- Someone mentioned acrylic floor polish

I tend to like Meguira's products, but there's lot's of opinions on what works best.

I'm going to look through what we might have around the house and try anything that looks good. :fish10:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/66529-wax.html

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...rum/27825-car-wax-vs-boat-wax-vs-ski-wax.html


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Thanks. I just graduated from WD40 to Fluid Film, but thought I'd try wax on my other machine. I heard someone cut up a teflon cutting board and lined their discharge with it. Interesting idea....


----------



## JamesReady (Mar 5, 2012)

A friend of mine was getting sick and tired with the snow sticking to his chute, so he did this..... He bought a kid's "snow slider", or whatever it's called...basically a 3' x 2' piece of plastic that kids use to slide on... about 3 bucks...
He custom fit it and then pop-riveted this plastic to the inside of the main chute and left a piece that would go up into the movable tip. He did not rivet that part... it just bends as needed....!

He was so pleased with himself, he had to show me right away...!! It DID make a huge difference.. No sticking snow.....and the snow goes further now also..!!


----------



## vasttracts (Jan 12, 2017)

I thought most of the clogging issues are on the HSS928 (admittedly, I've seen at least two on the HSS1332, as well)? Thanks for your review!


----------

